# Furry Censorship Day Pics!



## ruhemaus (Nov 26, 2009)

If you remember eobonyleopard's idea here, he suggested furry artists do censored porn today.  Well, I've gone thru and collected the pics posted so far...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3091329/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090187/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3081606/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3088536/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3089952/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090938/ You're doing it wrong...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090421/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3092024/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3091969/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090264/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090949/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3091420/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090023/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3089983/

I'll post more as they get posted!  Personally I'm amused, even if I know this'll end in bawwwwing furs.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Uhh. Let's not.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 26, 2009)

I think it would be best if everyone just ignored such works.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 26, 2009)

THIS THREAD: 

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## BlueKewne (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess that's why it's called "RANDOM" XD lolololol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A

But, seriously, troll face off:

I didn't see this being funny or accomplishing anything from the get-go.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2009)

Submitted a TT regarding the FCD meme.

I have nothing against the meme personally.

If someone wants to create "clean" or "censored" versions of explicitly adult artwork, it's their call, but they've got to censor it "enough" to pass whatever rating they're aiming for.

For example, #3090023 .  Those pixels aren't anywhere NEAR large enough to pass a General level content check.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Submitted a TT regarding the FCD meme.
> 
> I have nothing against the meme personally.
> 
> ...


I don't know which is more worthy of a facepalm--this lame-as-hell meme, or how completely you missed the joke in that one.


----------



## Shireton (Nov 26, 2009)

This was pretty pointless and dumb.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't know which is more worthy of a facepalm--this lame-as-hell meme, or how completely you missed the joke in that one.


*shrugs*  The ability to be oblivious to jokes has occasional advantages, you know....

FWIW I did not view #3090023 itself, I just noticed it on someone's Favorites gallery.  Submitter had some kind of rant about censorship.  That's okay (really), but you still gotta play by the AUP rules like normal....


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> *shrugs*  The ability to be oblivious to jokes has occasional advantages, you know....


No, the ability to shrug off insults has advantages.
Being oblivious to something isn't an ability, it's a mental failing. And life's more fun if you get the jokes than if you don't.



> FWIW I did not view #3090023 itself, I just noticed it on someone's Favorites gallery.


That makes it worth even less :V



> Submitter had some kind of rant about censorship.  That's okay (really), but you still gotta play by the AUP rules like normal....


So instead of taking it up with the guy, the first thing you did was open a ticket? That right?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

> So instead of taking it up with the guy, the first thing you did was open a ticket? That right?


which is what you are supposed to do. Thanks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> which is what you are supposed to do.


That's pretty asinine.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 27, 2009)

Retarded meme is retarded. The site is meant for uncensored artwork, not Japanese level censorship in art


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2009)

Aurali is right, actually.  Part of the reason for the TT system in the first place is to *avoid* getting into petty verbal fistfights against whomever it is that's being reported and for what.

So what if you don't like it that way.  If it's a potential violation (and assigning a General label to something that -- even if censored -- still obviously involves explicit content *is*) and I spot it, I'm reporting it.  End of story.  Nothing less, and nothing more.


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Aurali is right, actually.  Part of the reason for the TT system in the first place is to *avoid* getting into petty verbal fistfights against whomever it is that's being reported and for what.



Every confrontation does not have to be a petty verbal fistfight. From what I understand, the trouble ticket system is often flooded with useless requests that just waste the admins time. If it's possible to settle something without calling in mommy and daddy, then by all means, people should try and settle it on their own.

As to the topic: I understand the point that ebony was trying to make, but unfortunately, not nearly enough people ran with it, so the results weren't terribly funny. If anything, that Mewtwolover guy is only further creeping me out by posting on everything related to this. :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 27, 2009)

what the fuck


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Every confrontation does not have to be a petty verbal fistfight. From what I understand, the trouble ticket system is often flooded with useless requests that just waste the admins time. If it's possible to settle something without calling in mommy and daddy, then by all means, people should try and settle it on their own.


This.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2009)

BUT BUT HE OFFENDED ME ZOMG. The trouble ticket system has shown itself to be worthless in many ways. This is one of them. Even though this meme is stupid.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Every confrontation does not have to be a petty verbal fistfight. From what I understand, the trouble ticket system is often flooded with useless requests that just waste the admins time. If it's possible to settle something without calling in mommy and daddy, then by all means, people should try and settle it on their own.



The problem is, every system on FA is abused to a point, and not really enough active staff to handle it all. And since there is not enough people to look through them all does mean that there is gonna be a back up...


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

Aurali said:


> The problem is, every system on FA is abused to a point, and not really enough active staff to handle it all. And since there is not enough people to look through them all does mean that there is gonna be a back up...



Which is exactly why people should use the trouble ticket system conservatively. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Every confrontation does not have to be a petty verbal fistfight.


True... and unfortunately it varies.



Ben said:


> Which is exactly why people should use the trouble ticket system conservatively. :V


I certainly do....


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh boy self importance...


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 28, 2009)

What the fuck is this IIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> The problem is, every system on FA is abused to a point, *and not really enough active staff to handle it all.* And since there is not enough people to look through them all does mean that there is gonna be a back up...



This is exactly why I refuse to use the TT _unless_ I am personally and persistently harassed by somebody.

The ratio of staff to regular users is inexcusable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> The ratio of *good* staff to regular users is inexcusable.



:>


----------



## Aurali (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't start please...


----------



## WulfyWaffle (Nov 28, 2009)

*shivers* The heck? This is sickening T_T


----------



## Ben (Nov 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Don't start please...



I was just agreeing with him to a further extent. No problem here, "officer." \ :3 /


----------

